# a mid west trip to remember!!!!!



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r260/georgezahradka/503.jpg[/imSnow removal time........
[img]http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r260/georgezahradka/932.jpg


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sweet pics! Was it just two of you hunting?


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

tHAT WOULD BE A LITTLE OVER THE LIMIT..........tHERE WAS 7 ON THAT HUNT


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

wOW!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

iNDEED! tHOSE ARE SOME PRETTY NEAT PICS. kEEP IT UP!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nicely done! Thats a lot of birds!!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

That last pic is unreal.  WOW!!


----------



## Srohls22 (Nov 19, 2008)

Is that down by Quivera?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Those are great pics.

Yes, I could remember hunts like that..they don't come any better


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics. looks like a great hunt and a lot of fun


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

In the snow pic all the blues look like juvies?


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

There were'nt many blues ....i think the geese your thinking that are blues are lessors and immature specks....the bottom row.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

deffinetly one to remember. congrats!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

wow looks like a great hunt!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

yes please!


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

when you mean by Midwest---do you mean illinois the best midwest goose hunting


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Thats a pile!!! Looks like a hunt to remember.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Srohls22 said:


> Is that down by Quivera?


Doubt it was nebraska. :lol:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice job!!! Love the action pics! Why does the guy on the left look like he wants to kill somebody or someone shot his dog!?! :lol:


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I think thats the new 'gangster look......


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I heard avery Prostaffers are required to "look tough" in all pictures from now on...

Its in the contract.. Right after the "All prostaffers must wear matching outfits while hunting" rule..

:roll:


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats funny he's not on the Avery Pro Staff.....''are you talking bout me (right) or plil on the (left).....


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

thats a lot of geese. Good shoot.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

plil is the one that looks mad that the birds decoyed. He should really consider finding another hobby if goose hunting makes him so angry.


----------

